
Paul Allen says non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma has returned but voices optimism - aaronbrethorst
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/paul-allen-says-non-hodgkins-lymphoma-returned-voices-optimism/
======
melling
Paul funds some interesting brain research:

[https://alleninstitute.org/](https://alleninstitute.org/)

